# Darkness Reborn Interest



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I know it's not been every long since the first Darkness reached its dramatic end, but I'm interested to see how many people would be interested in taking part in the second installment when it comes. I'm not limiting it to players from the original as, while they are of course welcome to return, I'm also looking to bring in some new players and the unique ideas they can bring. 

So basically, just a show of hands as to anyone who would be interested if I did write up Darkness II.

EDIT: For those of you who don't know about Darkness, this is a link to the first one.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking at the old one, it interests me so we shall see Romero. Also dont forget to work on ToTEL!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad to hear your interest is piqued! And this won't be for a while, so I'll keep working on Var


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Uh, Romero?

You remember that stuff that I said at the end of the first one? About how I wanted a sequel? Yeah. Not even gonna bother repeating it because I still feel the same way.

Count me in


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy to hear you'd still be interested Santaire! Esterwynne would be welcome again!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will the new recruitment / races be like the first one or will there be new to choose from? Im already having idea's of what to have.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The races will likely be the same, but I'm adjusting a few other things, so don't write up anything solid just yet


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Went through a quick rough trial of the current things posted in the original just need to wait for the updated stuff.


----------



## Krymson86 (Nov 9, 2010)

This looks so awesome! If you'll have me, count me in guys.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I followed Darkness half-way through, but then was preoccupied with work. Still it struck me as a great Role-play; I would be interested to throw my hat in the ring with you fella's.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! Interest! You will both be very welcome in Darkness Reborn.


----------



## Bone2pick (Aug 15, 2014)

I love civilization based roleplays, so I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you're interested Bone2pick, and a belated welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone2pick (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Romero, I'm happy to be here. Now if you can just do me a favor and keep goblins as a playable race...I'd hate for my kingdom's outline to go to waste. :grin:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well you can count on Goblins still being a race then! Looking forward to seeing all the new ideas!


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Seems, Interesting, wish I could participate, depends on how well it can be kept alive, especially since I am running a Civ based game of my own, Completely homebrew.

So from reading I assume that the antagonists are the undead, since they are lead by a lich. I usually love playing as the undead in RPG's when possible. My interest is peaked, but I am not sure if I want to jump into another Civ game just yet, since I am more looking for a character driven one, but this seems to be the only recruiting game here.

I might consider playing but will wait to see if more players decide to join.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually Necross, I doubt we'd be facing undead unless Romero's gonna give us a story about how the Arch Lich returned and if he does then I want my dragons back too, so that's unlikely. After all, I'm pretty damn sure he's dead after the events of Darkness 1 where he, all his minions and all of our armies disappeared from the face of the Earth and are not going to reappear for a very long time if they reappear at all. Add that to the fact that he was fucked up by the most powerful mage the world has ever seen and it's unlikely he'll be coming back


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Santaire is right of course. In terms of the undead style Shadow army from the first Darkness, they're lost somewhere in the warp, just as the armies from the first Darkness are. And the Arch-Lich took one hell of a beating, so he's not coming around anytime soon ;P


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

How would an Undead race be for a Kingdom of choice? Or shall only the races in the previous game be allowed?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

The old races are staying, although I suppose if you took an army of Magi and kitted them out with all the Necromancy traits then you could certainly have an army made mostly out of the undead.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll throw my interest out here as well.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Romero's Own said:


> The old races are staying, although I suppose if you took an army of Magi and kitted them out with all the Necromancy traits then you could certainly have an army made mostly out of the undead.


Sounds good, how creative can we be with units? I understand that their will be regular and professional soldiers, and conscripts and such.

So if I went down the path of Necromancy, would I only be able to use basic undead? Or could I build Necrotic Constructs, like Giants made from the bones of the undead and such?

How creative can it get.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

When it comes down to what the units are, you have absolute artist licence. You can do anything you want! "Heavy Infantry" can be anything from Roman style legionaries to towering berserkers wielding double edges axes! The more creative it is, the better!


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Romero's Own said:


> When it comes down to what the units are, you have absolute artist licence. You can do anything you want! "Heavy Infantry" can be anything from Roman style legionaries to towering berserkers wielding double edges axes! The more creative it is, the better!


So how would my Bone giants work out? Beasts of war?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Mhmmm, Bone Giants..... Well when the Necromancy Trait "Spirits hear my call" says that you can summon a certain number of professional troops, if you tell me that you're using your massive bone giants (AWESOME) then I'll be able to take that into account!


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Romero's Own said:


> Mhmmm, Bone Giants..... Well when the Necromancy Trait "Spirits hear my call" says that you can summon a certain number of professional troops, if you tell me that you're using your massive bone giants (AWESOME) then I'll be able to take that into account!


Count me in then. Seems like I have an Idea of what I want to do.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad to hear it. Happy to have you aboard.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

So how will character be treated, will solely all that occurs in the game be based around one's civilization and its actions, or will their be character interaction, beyond just politicians and generals.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well if you take a look at the original Darkness Action thread, a lot of the players told the story of what was happening from a handful of characters perspective, and developed those characters as the Roleplay went along. 

But if that isn't enough for you, if Septok is still around, someone else wants to run it or even I decide to run it, there was a more traditional character RP running parallel with the conquest aspect of Darkness.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

That interest me as well, I will jump in on that if it starts up.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Right, just an update who's following this, I've written up the revised traits and the altered rules, now I'm just doing an example Nation Sheet and background. It'll be ready soon!


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Gotcha, hope its not too different, Since I was formulating a plan to form my civ. Only picked the races so far to wait until rules were finalized but I have a general idea of what I wish to accomplish.


----------



## Angel of Lies (Oct 10, 2011)

Time permitting I will jump on this.


----------

